# Авиация > Однополчане >  А/п на Соколе

## Chelnok

В течении последних лет журнал Авиация и Космонавтика публикует рассказы о полках,но почему то пропускает полк из Перми ,летающий на Миг-31,интересно какой у него номер,и если можно где найти список всех командиров этого полка.по этому полку у меня полный вакуум!Заранее благодарен!

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> В течении последних лет журнал Авиация и Космонавтика публикует рассказы о полках,но почему то пропускает полк из Перми ,летающий на Миг-31,интересно какой у него номер,и если можно где найти список всех командиров этого полка.по этому полку у меня полный вакуум!Заранее благодарен!


764-й ИАП, аэродром Большое Савино (Сокол); сформирован в 1952г.; входил в состав 4-й ОА ПВО СССР, затем 4-я А ВВС и ПВО; мат.часть: МиГ-15бис, Як-11, По-2 =» МиГ-17 =» МиГ-19П =» МиГ-25П/ПДС =» МиГ-31; МиГ-17 поступили на вооружение в 1957г., МиГ-19 – в 1958г., МиГ-25 – в 1971г., МиГ-31 – в 1993г.

----------


## Chelnok

Спасибо за информацию,вот еще бы фамилии командиров полка.можено до 1985 года,и где можно найти фотки ихних Миг-25,какого цвета у них бортовые номера!

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Спасибо за информацию,вот еще бы фамилии командиров полка.можено до 1985 года,и где можно найти фотки ихних Миг-25,какого цвета у них бортовые номера!


шпионаж есть уголовно наказуемое деяние - может, еще нужен позывной, численность и боеготовность мат.части?  :Smile: 
упоминание ФИО командиров, равно как и фотографии машин полка, при должном старании можно найти в и-нете. 
а у 25-х (ПДС), по крайней мере в одной АЭ, б/н были красные  :Smile:

----------


## Chelnok

> шпионаж есть уголовно наказуемое деяние - может, еще нужен позывной, численность и боеготовность мат.части? 
> упоминание ФИО командиров, равно как и фотографии машин полка, при должном старании можно найти в и-нете. 
> а у 25-х (ПДС), по крайней мере в одной АЭ, б/н были красные


Шутку ВАшу понял,но я не шпион,численность полка и боеготовность тех лет мне не нужна,с фотками напряг.полазил,погуглил и все Миги других полков!А вот командиров не всех нашел!Конкретно к Вам один вопрос:Вы какое-то отношение к этому полку имеете?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Шутку ВАшу понял,но я не шпион,численность полка и боеготовность тех лет мне не нужна,с фотками напряг.полазил,погуглил и все Миги других полков!А вот командиров не всех нашел!Конкретно к Вам один вопрос:Вы какое-то отношение к этому полку имеете?


к этому - никакого. просто немножко информации было. а фотографии встречались, насколько помню, в "мире авиации" и на airliners.net

----------


## Chelnok

бидно.меня интересует всего один командир полка,когда он им командовал,и вообще командовал ли!?Но нигде-нет!

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> полк из Перми ,летающий на Миг-31,интересно какой у него номер,и если можно где найти список всех командиров этого полка.


так вот вместо этой напрягающей надписи надо было формулировать вопрос более корректно. фамилию напишите, кого ищете, для начала...

да и название ветки, знаете ли... соколов много разных - и 21 завод в нижнем новгороде - сокол, и на сахалине сокол, и вертолетные соколы есть... пермяки, конечно же, тоже сокол, но правильное название аэродрома в перми - большое савино... лично я, заходя на ветку, подумал, что вы пишете про сахалинский полк!

----------


## Archer

По Соколу есть много инфы в "Одноклассниках"
Найдите группу "Сокол" - там и инфа, и фотки
В частности, есть ссылки на др. сайты, вот типа
http://balancer.ru/support/2002/01/t...tsiya-PVO.html
по 763 ИАП есть немного здесь:
http://ugorsk.ru/town/ugorsk2.php
Имею прямую связь с Пастуховым Г. П., если знаете такого, у него много материалов.
Если тема еще интересна, могу много чего еще выяснить :)
А вообще, можно набрать в строке поиска (Гугла, например) типа "764 ИАП" или "764 истребительный", потом отсечь лишнее, например добавить "Сокол" или "Большое Савино"...

----------


## AC

И еще один новый именной -- "Павел Соловьев":
http://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/5734.../page__st__360

----------


## Fencer

> 764-й ИАП, аэродром Большое Савино (Сокол); сформирован в 1952г.; входил в состав 4-й ОА ПВО СССР, затем 4-я А ВВС и ПВО; мат.часть: МиГ-15бис, Як-11, По-2 =» МиГ-17 =» МиГ-19П =» МиГ-25П/ПДС =» МиГ-31; МиГ-17 поступили на вооружение в 1957г., МиГ-19 – в 1958г., МиГ-25 – в 1971г., МиГ-31 – в 1993г.


Буклет "50 лет 764-му ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬНОМУ АВИАЦИОННОМУ ПОЛКУ" https://ok.ru/group/43256232280291/album/43256236343523

----------

